# Duck Hunting on Lake Oconee



## blake2182 (Nov 24, 2009)

Anyone have any tips on hunting Lake Oconee?


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 24, 2009)

watch the weather, dont get caught in a storm.  bring a weather radio, b/c it will change fast


----------



## schwingshooter870 (Nov 24, 2009)

so many pintails out there just dont shoot over your limit. id try sinclair if i were you


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Ronbow (Nov 24, 2009)

*I live there, dont waste your time, so far the worst year ever,very few woodies. Says Ronbow *


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 24, 2009)

blake2182 said:


> Anyone have any tips on hunting Lake Oconee?




Lake Oconee is an under appreciated Georgia waterfowl resource.  Put in at Redlands (HWY 278) or Dyers pasture, and go north.  There is plenty of shallow water habitat that is prime duck hunting territory.

The waterfowl refuge just north of Dyers Pasture is a duck magnet, and anywhere on the river around it provides plenty of cover, and natural blinds.


----------



## 2bbshot (Nov 24, 2009)

blake2182 said:


> Anyone have any tips on hunting Lake Oconee?



I have a tip. Go there and scout, you can kill a few ducks there but your gonna have to work for em.


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 24, 2009)

2bbshot said:


> I have a tip. Go there and scout, you can kill a few ducks there but your gonna have to work for em.



you right! btw, boat is a stump jumper!


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 24, 2009)

here ya go blake, this is where my weather comment arose from

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=284123&highlight=


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Nov 24, 2009)

dont waste your time huntin there. all you can get is sky busters and no ducks


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 24, 2009)

Souhternhunter17 said:


> dont waste your time huntin there. all you can get is sky busters and no ducks



wrong..you can scout and find birds, it just takes work


----------



## wood1774 (Nov 24, 2009)

I live here also.  I have hunted this lake for probably ten years or so.  Every year there are more and more duck hunters coming to this lake and there are less and less ducks.  I hunted there opening day and there were boats everywhere.  We saw a total of 12 ducks.  There is good habitat for ducks but there are just too many people hunting them.  We usually get out a few hours before shooting light and it never fails there are multiple boats coming in to the coves to set up at shooting light.  I don't get it.

I am not trying to discourage you from hunting here, I am just telling you my experience.  Good Luck!


----------



## 2bbshot (Nov 24, 2009)

GSURugger said:


> you right! btw, boat is a stump jumper!




Awesome, glad your enjoying it. That boat is tough as nails you just need a 35hp hyper drive and it would be a shonuff bad ride.


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 24, 2009)

2bbshot said:


> Awesome, glad your enjoying it. That boat is tough as nails you just need a 35hp hyper drive and it would be a shonuff bad ride.



im looking at a longtail now, i would have to cut off both arms to afford an HD


----------



## 2bbshot (Nov 25, 2009)

GSURugger said:


> im looking at a longtail now, i would have to cut off both arms to afford an HD



Yea I know what you mean. I couldnt stand not having a boat so I bought a seminole bateau with a 25hp kohler long tail. It is a pretty sweet rig but I wish it was welded aluminum instead of fiberglass. I know the bottom of the hull is thick and strong but its not like having welded metal under your feet.  It is a big step back in speed (15mph with three guys) but it has a super slick bottom and it will run VERY shallow. Im gonna test it out at the Nole this weekend.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 25, 2009)

cut them arms off dangit.


----------



## Dux (Dec 7, 2009)

blake2182 said:


> Anyone have any tips on hunting Lake Oconee?



I posted a thread on trading hunts. If you find ducks, let me know what you think


----------

